# How many batches?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My friend is trying to breed her angels but they keep eating the eggs. I think its been like 3 or 4 batches now. Does anyone know if this will continue or if they will eventually stop snacking? She is hoping they are maturing more (coloration is starting to change some when they breed) and that this will make it more likely that they will leave them alone.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Possibly they are unfertlised, angels are really hard to sex, they would eat them then. Or if water conditions arn't right for them to hatch they will also eat them.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Are the angels in a tank of their own? Some sort of harmless dither fish may be helpful to strengthen their pair bond and/or protective instincts.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

kind of hard to tell if the parents will ever raise the fry or not...a good pair of angels will lay about 300-500 eggs every week..
i didn't mess around much with parent raising..i was looking more at production..
as with most fish..colors tend to intensify when getting ready to breed...
she can try this....make sure she is prepared with foods and such...
needed set up...
20H for pair...with a 12" long piece of slate for spawning..temp at 82 F..
small tank..2 1/2 - 10 gallons..
large tank..50 breeder or 55 gal...
foods...decapped brineshrimp eggs...other fine foods...maybe i should send you a couple of samples if she wants to do this...

let me know and i will help as best i can...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Goat Boy, I am pretty sure she doesn't want to set up some form of massively official breeding program here LOL. She is just looking to see if they will be successful in their current tank as I think she is just hoping to have some fun. I don't even know which tank they are in but I think its a 110. They might be in her 75. None of her tanks are all that heavily stocked but I know the angels aren't alone. 

Goofball.


----------

